# Drama



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

I went all by myself on my first dayof high school to a call-out for drama. Auditioned without knowing anyone, got called back, and made it. I just finished the last performance yesterday. I was SOO nervous to do this alone but I'm so happy I did. I've just learned that the things that scare me are the ones most rewarding.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, BB927! :boogie :boogie :boogie
I am so glad you fought through the nerves and did something you like to do! That is great news. :yes


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

millenniumman75 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie


3 boogies indeed
what you did was awesome :nw 
i could never do that :afr


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! And Triste Golum,, anythings possible!


----------

